# Nice pickaway 8pt taken from my stand, but not mine!!



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

well, i have let 4 smaller bucks walk this week, three of them yesterday on saturday. i had my sights set on any bigger buck or the first doe i seen and i couldnt see a doe anywhere, had three bucks walk under my stand within bow range sheesh. and with no further delay, im announcing my availability for guide service on big buck hunting since i cant shoot them lol, jk! took my good buddy john to hunt with me on sat, the first time he has been to the property, lead him to my ladder stand in the dark, of which i have sit in 4 times this week, he shoots the first deer he sees by 8am!!!! congrats john good buck, awesome shot! i havent even seen that deer down there before!


----------



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

Good looking buck


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a nice looking 8pt. Congrats to your buddy John!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Yes, very nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

He texted me a pick of it around 9:00 . Pretty nice buck indeed. Congrats John. Your story seems to happen to most of us bro. See ya Saturday night at the party.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Deer...its Christmas so its better to give to your friend than recieve


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Dang wish I could see his brother in the woods!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> Nice Deer...its Christmas so its better to give to your friend than recieve


i like that! it was pretty cool, hes killed big bucks before but it was a fun day for him to get one the first am in that stand, and for me to keep letting 4s, 6s, and a decent 8 pass by mine, def a good day! but wheres all the does??????????


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats John!

Thanks for posting Dan.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Nice one JD!!!!!!! bring a sample saturday!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your buddy. Better your buddy shot him rather than some total stranger. 

I know how you feel. I had a buddy come hunt our property 2 years ago during muzzleloading. I sat in my stand 2 days in a row and didn't see much. On the third day, I decided to hunt a half day because I was too tired to hunt all day again. My buddy decided to stay the entire day, so I told him to go get in my stand for the evening. Wouldn't you know it, he shot a nice 9 point that evening. It's one of those situations where you are happy for your buddy, but you scratch your head and wonder where that buck was the previous 2 days?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

hey hey jd shoots another one, nailed a doe today out of the same stand, hes really starting to get comfy in there also saw a bigger buck than he shot in gun season. i let another small buck walk i havent even saw a doe to shoot sheesh, we saw tons of deer today in the snow and rain, about 25 or so and jd saw two nice bucks.


----------

